# Sig P226 .40 S&W is it stock or after market ???



## Falsesuspect (Sep 10, 2012)

So after and adventure at the gun shop today i places a P226 in .40 S&W on lay-away I did so because the price was just right 550$ (used ). i'm posting this because all the other Sigs I've have shot have all had decockers and what i would call a standard hammer. the one i put on lay-away had a rounded hammer so it dose not show when it's not cocked and the decocker seems to have been removed. I know very little about sigs this will be my first sig yay!! the question is any one know if this is factory or after market changes and is it posible to revert to a more traditional or stock hammer w/ decocker?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like the model you bought might be either a double action only or a (DAK)double action kellerman, did you check when you did the layaway, you might call the shop and ask.....Sigs can be reset to DA/SA and decocker but the cost might not warrant the expense.....JJ


----------



## Falsesuspect (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah I was looking at it and im pretty sure its the DAK and im not mad about it the trigger felt great at the shop and i'm sure ill just slowly turn it to da/sa any ways thanks for the comment, even though i put it up pre-research


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think if you shoot the DAK at the range you may change your mind, I have both and it has a great trigger, later as you get the Sig ness and expand your models to get a DA/SA in another caliber


----------



## mrcrzy (Oct 7, 2012)

I purchased used a P226 Navy love it! shoots straight no problems there at all, I got curious about the different calibers offered and found Sig offers conversions to your exisiting or mine in this case for about 300 I purchased a .40 upper receiver and replacement magazine! PERFECT! and damn this thing shoots straight too! I did replace me grips with Houge grips made such a difference for me.


----------



## Falsesuspect (Sep 10, 2012)

Well i finally have the gun and i do have to say I'm impressed i wasn't sure if i would like the DAK but I'm sure it will become one of my favorites over time, i just cant wait to shoot it ill post some pros and cons that i feel the DAK has IMO


----------

